# Dolphin fish from pier/surf



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

So I was checking out Outer Banks Pier website, and low and behold they had two (albeit small) dolphins caught from the pier. Is this normal at the OBX or is that just a really rare catch? Never seen Dolphin caught from a pier...just goes to show you never know whats swimming out there. You guys seen this before?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

caught a few on gotcha plugs in hatteras...seen one day where they were almost steady as bluefish for about 30 min...seen 2 sails hooked...one spooled the guy (jigging rod) other jumped off...seen other pelagics off the pier as well

not something you can bank on, but always a welcome surprise


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

thats crazy...OBX is legit. I need to head out there more often!! I remember a few yrs back a guy caught two amberjacks from the surf.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

That sounds pretty crazy! very cool though. Last time I was down someone @ Avon pier caught a decent striper and it was the End of April! Not as strange as dolphin but Avon pier @ the end of April I think that striper must have been seriously lost.


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I've seen it before on OBX piers and EI piers, it's not usual but it happens occasionally during the summer.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Smally said:


> That sounds pretty crazy! very cool though. Last time I was down someone @ Avon pier caught a decent striper and it was the End of April! Not as strange as dolphin but Avon pier @ the end of April I think that striper must have been seriously lost.


Salvo beach at the end of May seen one caught


Storrs what other palegics have you seen from the planks.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

About a year ago i was jigging for spanish with a gotcha plug on avalon pier and caught a small dolphin. Saw it hit my plug and everything but lost it as i was pulling it over the rail.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Smally said:


> That sounds pretty crazy! very cool though. Last time I was down someone @ Avon pier caught a decent striper and it was the End of April! Not as strange as dolphin but Avon pier @ the end of April I think that striper must have been seriously lost.


I agree


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Last year they were catching dolphin like crazy by boat right on the outer bar in seven feet of water. Could be reachable from beach with a big ole heaver I suppose and definitely from the piers.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah we caught about 5 in one day last year off obx pier. 

Like mentioned before, it's rare, but always welcome.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

They taste great no matter where you catch 'em!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Many years ago when P&S was still a small site with a few people, Digger and Salty and I had a debate about where to go when I was down in Va. Beach for the weekend.

Digger insisted that the weeks of East winds would push pelagics into the Outer Banks and we should go south. Salty and I were feeling lazy and argued to go to Seagull to cobia fish.

Digger was outvoted and we hit Seagull. He ended up catching a small cobe on some poor guy's rod just as he went to the bathroom and asked us to watch his stuff (can't remember his board name--he's on here off and on). Anyway, we considered it a successful trip, until....

...we found out that that very day there had been nothing short of a dolphin blitz at Avalon or Kitty Hawk (forget which). There were dozens of dolphin jigged up that day, everything from chickens to fish around 10 pounds. I mean they wrecked them.

Dude never me live it down. So yes, dolphin can be caught from piers if you're in the right place at the right time.


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys...hopefully I can participate in one of these blitzes someday, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

